# (Closed, ty everyone!)Spike is crafting the ironwood table and Celeste is here!



## hailee (May 11, 2020)

Tips are not required but are appreciated! (NMT, bells, etc.)

Spike’s house is the first one on the beach to the left. I have Celeste trapped in front of his house as well.

If you are interested, please comment down below with your in game name. I’ll be letting in two people at a time and will like your post when I PM you the dodo code and it’s your turn to come over!


----------



## Gazer297 (May 11, 2020)

Would love to come.
Jeffrey from seal cove


----------



## DIEGO O4 (May 11, 2020)

Can i come pls


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 11, 2020)

I would love to come! Ashley from Erinacea here


----------



## DIEGO O4 (May 11, 2020)

Im gonna give you cute bed


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (May 11, 2020)

Hello, may I come over please?

IGN: Jayden

Island: Cetacea


----------



## Ella. (May 11, 2020)

I'm Ralie and I would love to come


----------



## sunshower (May 11, 2020)

May I come? Kat from sunshower!


----------



## Lightmare (May 11, 2020)

hi!! i'd love to drop by  katya from floaroma!


----------



## Taishan (May 11, 2020)

May I visit? IGN is Taishan From Kurohime.


----------



## drchoo (May 11, 2020)

Interested in stopping by for Saharah!

Choo from Choo Isle


----------



## DIEGO O4 (May 12, 2020)

Can you answer

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020

Cancelled i hate you


----------



## nerdymom (May 12, 2020)

I'd like to come. Mom from peach island


----------



## Chenny (May 12, 2020)

Hey there! If you’re still taking visitors, can I stop by? Madison from Driftwood  I can bring some bells as a tip!


----------



## hailee (May 12, 2020)

DIEGO O4 said:


> Can you answer
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020
> 
> Cancelled i hate you


I’m sorry you feel that way. In my post I requested that people reply with their IGN, which you did not do. Have a good night!


----------



## PugLovex (May 12, 2020)

i would like to come!

charlotte from oakville


----------



## Alicia (May 12, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if you're still available, Alicia from Acorn!


----------



## Nia (May 12, 2020)

I would love to visit for celeste please, ign is Isabelle! ^^


----------



## salem.bells (May 12, 2020)

I'd like to drop by if its possible 
--
Salem from Neapolitan


----------



## Karlexus (May 12, 2020)

hailee said:


> Tips are not required but are appreciated! (NMT, bells, etc.)
> 
> Spike’s house is the first one on the beach to the left. I have Celeste and Saharah trapped in front of his house as well.
> 
> If you are interested, please comment down below with your in game name. I’ll be letting in two people at a time and will like your post when I PM you the dodo code and it’s your turn to come over!


Hi Kandy from Harmony, I’d love to visit.


----------



## rins (May 12, 2020)

My in-game name is Blanche, may I go over for DIYs please?


----------



## Lycheee (May 12, 2020)

Hello! Can I stop by? Lychee from Neverland : )


----------



## jayar6977 (May 12, 2020)

I want to see Celeste Please??? Name Ren from Pele Island


----------



## YunaApple (May 12, 2020)

Can I come to your town please.
Emonie from Azurite island


----------

